# Dog Shampoo?



## meganlanephotos (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello,

I have been trying to find a recipe online for liquid dog shampoo, but cannot find one from scratch. They all include already made dish detergent or store bought castile soap. I want to make a recipe from scratch. I have already made dog shampoo/soap bars, but I am trying to make this one a liquid or cream soap. I'm not sure the CP forum is the right place for this but I wasn't sure what category dog soap would fall under.

If anyone has a recipe they'd be willing to share, or ideal ingredients or methods..I would greatly appreciate it! Even a link would work! Thank you so much!

Megan

moved


----------



## seven (Apr 14, 2014)

why not make a liquid castile soap from scratch? dog's skin have different PH (around 7) than human skin, so you might wanna remember that when formulating your shampoo. 

also, neem oil is supposedly good for dogs too.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 15, 2014)

I make a neem liquid soap with Neem, Castor, PKO, Avocado, Palm and Kokum. It has a cleansing value of 13 and condition of 61. I make the same into a bar doggie soap and it really helps my kids dogs that have skin problems. I also have a lot of return customers for my doggie soap, so it must work okay. I use 1.5% EO blend


----------



## meganlanephotos (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I have found a DIY castile soap recipe that I'd like to use.

Let's say I use this recipe:

1/2 cup liquid castile soap (made from scratch, from a bar of it)
1/4 cup baking soda
1 cup ground oatmeal
1 quart distilled water
1 oz neem oil
pup-safe essential oils

Would that work? How long of a shelf life would you say this has? How do I take the Ph of dogs into account when making shampoo for them? Would the ph of this recipe be okay? This is my first time with this, so if I'm asking any silly questions, I'm sorry! I just want it to work well, be safe and last long. Are there any recommendations or adjustments you would make to the recipe I posted above? Also, to make barred castile soap.. do I just you lye and olive oil? The recipe I found was for CP and it said to use 56oz olive oil, 17oz distilled water and 7.3oz lye. It is 3% superfatted. This would be for unscented, EO optional. Would this recipe be adequate? Would I need to make any adjustments to it since I'd be later incorporating it into a dog shampoo? 

One more thing, I found some recipes online for liquid dog shampoo and they don't even have soap in them.. they say something like "mix oatmeal, essential oil, neem oil and baking soda together and use on your dog." I can't see how this would possibly be a shampoo or a soap since it has no soap in it.. Would this work? I can't imagine how, but I'm not an expert on this, so who knows!


Again, thank you all for your time and help. Your time and advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Susie (Apr 15, 2014)

Making a liquid soap from a bar soap is going to result in a texture we _fondly_ refer to as snot.  It truly can't be described any other way.  Just try it once, then you will know. 

To make real liquid soap/shampoo, you have to use KOH rather than NaOH, or at least more KOH than NaOH by at least a 3:1 ratio.


----------



## meganlanephotos (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok. I will order potassium hydroxide from brambleberry today (that is what koh is, right?)

so, what would i do then? combine the potassium hydroxide with water and  heat some olive oil with neem oil.. and then combine all of it in a crock pot and cook it until neutral.. then add ground oatmeal and essential oil? would i need to add more oils than the lye calc tells me to use so that the ph would be 7 instead of 9+? i am planning to test with ph strips so guarantee it is pup-safe but how much more oils would i need to use than normal? if i am incorrect with any of the above info, please correct me. i want to make sure i do this right. thank you!


----------



## Susie (Apr 15, 2014)

Stop right here.  Go to YouTube.  Watch videos by Soap Queen and/or  Soaping 101 on making liquid soaps until you understand the process.  Do not pass Go, do not collect $200.(sorry, could not resist)

Seriously though, if you are asking that, then you really need to learn the process of making liquid soaps.  It is just different enough than Hot Process that it becomes it's own skill set.  

Here is the liquid soap video from Soaping 101.  You don't have to follow that exact recipe, nor do you have to use glycerine.  But you need to pay attention to the process:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU&list=PLB219F0884BA55D7D[/ame]

I would also suggest you search through this forum for liquid soapmaking.  The more you learn from our mistakes, the less you make on your own.  Don't get discouraged if it does not turn out perfect at first.


----------



## jack reacher (Mar 5, 2018)

if you are gonna make shampoo for your dog you might want to read this article on dog shampoo first. Certain types of chemicals may not be compatible to a dog's skin.


----------



## Relle (Mar 6, 2018)

jack reacher said:


> if you are gonna make shampoo for your dog you might want to read this article on dog shampoo first. Certain types of chemicals may not be compatible to a dog's skin.


If you are replying to the OP, they haven't been in here in 4 years, so probably won't see it. This post is from 2014


----------

